# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Epidami dhe Dyrrahu, qytete ilire

## Albo

Një vështrim mbi qytetet antike të Shqipërisë: Epidamni e Dyrrahu dhe si i kanë përshkruar ato historianët e famshëm të lashtësisë: Herodoti, Tukididi e Tit Livi 

*Si ishin në lashtësi qytetet ilire Epidamni dhe Dyrrahu* 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fabjan MIRAJ*

Qyteti i lashtë i Durrësit u themelua në vitin 627 p. Kr. nga Kolont e Korkirës dhe i vunë emrin Epidamnus. Me parashtesën "Epi" kemi edhe qytete të tjera në Gadishullin e Ballkanit. Në breg të detit të Dalmacisë ndodhet qyteti Epidaurum, që më vonë iu ndërrrua emri në Raguzë dhe në kohët e vona edhe emri Raguzë u shëndrrua në Dubrovnik. 

Në breg të detit ndodhet edhe Epidunta, qytet për të cilin kemi fare pak të dhëna. Në Greqi ndodhet edhe qyteti i përmendur me një teatër të madh Epidauros. 

*Të dhënat e Herodotit* 

Baba i Historisë, Herodoti që jetoi nga viti 484-425 (para Krishtit). në shkrimet e tij përmend Epidamnin.Tukididi, që jetoi nga viti 460 - 400 (para Krishtit). Thotë: "Epidamni është një qytet që gjendet nga ana e djathtë kur hyn në gjirin e Jonit. Pranë tij banojnë barbarët Taulant". Historiani Diodori përmend Epidamnin dhe luftën civile të Dyrrahut. Korkiasit iu dorëzuan Glaukut, mbretit Taulantjes në vitin 312 para Krishtit. Historian Straboni që jetoi nga viti 63-20 para Krishtit thotë: "Pas qytetit Rizon (Kotorr) dhe Lissus, vjen Epidamni". Ky qytet sot quhet Dyrrah dhe e mori këtë emër nga gadishulli mbi të cilin ishte vendosur. Tit Livi që jetoi në shek e Parë (para Krishtit) flet për Epidamnin dhe thotë se Epidamni ishte qytet shumë i përmendur nga grekët. Siç shihet Epidamni dhe Dyrrahu nuk kanë asnjë lloj ndarje lokale. Pra këta dy emra bashkëjetojnë së bashku dhe flasin për një qytet të vetëm pa asnjë dallim. Apiani që jetoi në shek I-rë viti 70 thotë se mbreti i Barbarëve të këtij vendi, Epidamni, ndërtoi pranë detit një qytet dhe e quajti sipas emrit të tij. I biri i bijës së tij, ndërtoi pranë qytetit një Liman dhe i dha emrin Dyrrah. Dokumenti i Apianit bën një dallim mes qytetit dhe Limanit me dy emra të ndryshëm d.m.th Epidamni dhe Dyrrahu. Pausania, historian Grek, që jetoi në shekullin e dytë, thotë: "Epidamnasit në kohën tonë banojnë në tokën ku banonin që në fillim, por jo edhe në qytetin e vjetër, por në një qytet që është pak larg të parit". Qyteti i sotëm quhet Dyrrah, nga emri i themeluesit. Eshtë për të shënuar se Pauzania, të dhënat që jep, i ka marrë nga historianët e mëparshëm dhe kuptohet se nuk janë të dhënat e kohës së tij, përveç emrit Dyrrah. Kuptohet qartë se kryevendi i Taulantjes ishte Epidamni. Pra nga të gjitha të dhënat e deritanishme rezulton se: "Ngulmimet e para të Korkirasvet janë bërë në territorin e Taulantjes në tokën e gadishullit të Taulantjes, aty ku toka ishte më pjellore. Kryevendi i ngulimit duhet të ishte rreth Akropolit. 

*Qyteti i Epidamn*

Emri Akropol është mbartur deri në tërmetin e vitit 1273 mb.kr.Të dhënat arkeologjike na japin shumë materiale për këtë problem. Gërmimet e para që u bënë në Durrës në vitin 1947 ishin ato të bëra nga Baba i arkeologjisë shqiptare Hasan Ceka në bashkëpunim me Skënder Anamalin. Ato u përqëndruan në Nekropolin e Epidamnit tek shtëpia e Mushketës (ara e Mushketës) dhe tek shtëpia e Rexhep Buzës, poshtë kuotës 59. Vetë Hasan Ceka i dha emrin "Nekropoli i Epidamnit". Aty përveç të dhënave të tjera, dolën edhe 20 copë kioniske me mbishkrime emrash helenistikë. Ky nekropol tregon se jo shumë larg mund të ishte qendra e ngulmimit të Korkirasve, sigurisht afër ndonjë burimi dhe ku ishte toka më pjellore. Ngulimi korkiras mund të vazhdonte edhe fushorja në mes të Kodrës së Kokomanve dhe Dautej, ku ndodhen edhe dy Nekropole të tjera të gërmuara dhe të studiuara nga Arkeologjia. Pra mund të themi se Qendra kryesore ishte kuota 92 ose Vila ku sot ndodhet Vila e Mbretit Zog ose Currilat. Nekropolet e Kodrës së Kokomanit dhe të Kodrës Dautej dhanë materiale të shumta dhe një numër të madh kioniskesh helenistike. Aty u gjetën edhe grumbuj-grumbuj për të liruar tokën për punim nga familjarët që e posedonin. Pra ngulmimet e para të Korkirës, u bënë në territorin e Taulantjes, ku mbret ishte Epidamni, prej të cilit mori edhe emrin qyteti. Pas Epidamnit vjen mbret Glaukia dhe pas Glaukisë, vjen mbreti Dyrrahu, i cili ndryshoi emrin nga Epidamnus në Dyrrah. Mbreti i katër u bë Monuni.Nga të dhënat numismatike del mbreti i katërt Monuni rreth vitit në gjysmën e dytë të shek. IV (para Krishtit). Pra me Monunin krijohet dinastia e mbretërve të Taulantjes Ilire. Shumë qartë flasin edhe staterët me legjendën "Bazileoos Monovniov". Nga këtu mund të përcaktojmë qartë kohën e daljes në treg të këtyre monetave me emrin e Monunit, Mbret, që dataon në vitin 350 para Krishtit. Në faqen e monetës është e inçizuar edhe emri i qytetit Dyrrahachium i shkruar në "DYR" dhe DYRRA. Pra me çka kuptohet, deri në kohën e Monunit ka ekzistuar emri i qytetit Epidamnus. Nga Epidamnus ndryshon në Dyrrhachium. Spostimi i vendit të qytetit, sipas Pauzanjës shpjegohet në këtë mënyrë: "Epidamnasit në kohën tonë banojnë në tokën ku banonin që në fillim, por jo edhe në qytetin e vjetër, por në një qytet që është pak larg të parit duhet të kuptojmë në një grumbullim pjesëve të largëta të qytetit ku është edhe sot". Pra nuk mund të kuptohet për një largësi të madhe, të cilën e përcakton shumë mirë edhe teksti ku thuhet: "Banonin në tokën që në fillim por në një vend që është pak larg të parit". Ndërsa historiani Straboni thotë: "Epidamni i ndërtuar nga Korkirasi. Ky qytet sot quhet Dyrrah dhe e mori këtë emër nga gadishulli mbi të cilin është ndërtuar". (Korkira quhet edhe Ephir). Historian Lukani thotë: "Ai i ruan muret e Ephires duke mbrojtur qytetin, që do të ishte i sigurtë edhe vetëm me kullat e tij.Ephirasit ndërtuan qytetin e Epidamnit me të njëjtën teknikë ndërtimi me të cilën ndërtuan muret e Ephires (Korkirës) vite më parë". Nga gërmimet arkeologjike dhe nga gjetjet e rastit kemi mundur të hetojmë brenda në qytetin ekzistues shumë gjurmë që kanë mbetur nga muret e ndërtuara nga Korkirasit. Muret janë ndërtuar me gur ciklopikë të mund të shhen edhe në foto Nr.1. Pra muret rrethuese të qytetit të ndërtuara me gur ciklopike kanë ekzistuar. Vetë Qiriaku i Ankonës (sipas Heuzeyt) thotë: "Në ditën e shtatë të kalendeve të Korrikut, erdha në qytetin e Epidamnit - Dyrrah ku pashë mure shumë të lashta". (Këtu flet kryesisht për dy portat e qytetit, lindore dhe veriore. Këtu ndodhej edhe një vepër me vlerë të madhe një shtatore në kal prej bronxi. Sigurisht që portat lenë me kuptuar edhe muret, që rrethonin qytetin. Ana Komnena thotë: Normanët fushuan mbi rrethojën e rrënuar të Epidamnit antik. Dihet se qyteti në vitin 345 në kohën e Kostancit, i rrënuar nga tërmetii rëndë. Këtu, sipas studimit të Heuzeyt duhe të përmendim qytetin e lashtë të Epidamnit (muret e Ephirës) dhe ato të rrethimit perandorak Romak, të ndërtuar me tulla, gjurmët e të cilit shihen edhe sot afër Bankës.Tërmeti i dytë në vitin 1273 bëri dëmtime të shumta. Thuhet se shpëtoi vetëm Akropoli. Pësoi dëmtime edhe bastioni i madh në breg të detit. Tregimet e Polibit shton një episod ku thotë se rrethoja përfshinte n'atë kohë Burimin e Currilave, e cila banë pjesë në lagjen e Epidamnit të vjetër (Shënim i marrun nga Heuzey). Ndër ndërtime të lashtë të kohës Epidamnit të lashtë duhet të përmendet edhe Tempulli i Artemizi, gjurmët e të cilit u gjetën në bregun lindor të lagunës. Për mbishkrimin e Syr Epidamnus, s'është gjë tjetër veç një gentilitium mbasi rrjeshti i parë është thyer. Nuk është këtu emri i qytetit, por është emri i Heroit i cili si mbret themeloi qytetin (Shënim i Heuzeyt). 

*Durrahu*

Në kohën perandorake shumë epitafe kanë mbiemrin Dyrracinus. Do të përmendim disa qyteza që gjenden në periferinë e Durrësit të lashtë: në Zikxhafaj (Spanioj, gjendet Akropoli Helenistik ndërtuar me gur ciklopike-përmendet për të parën herë nga Heuzey). Kështjella e Melies përmendet nga Konti Niceta Topia i lutet Venedikut, që të restaurojë kalanë e vogël Kaput Melje Mliku që ndodhet në rrethin e Kavajës. Vend banim me një pjesë gur ciklopik. Gjatë gërmimeve arkeologjiek si edhe në hapjen e themeleve për ndërtime të reja, kemi ndeshur në shumë trakte muresh shumë të lashta që i takojnë mureve rrethuese të Epidamnit antik. Këtu do të përmendim: muret e gjetura në themelet e Oxhakut të Fabrikës së Gomës (fig Nr.2). Mure të tilla kemi gjetur edhe në Banesën Nr.405, në banesën ngjitur me centralin elektrik si edhe në themelet e Fabrikës së Fermentimit të Duhanit. Të gjitha këto mure ishin një vazhdimësi e themelit të Oxhakut të Fabrikës së Gomës. Në mënyrë sporadike kemi gjet gurë të mëdhenj (ciklopikë) edhe gjatë bregut të Lagunës së Durrësit. Të tillë gurë janë gjetur edhe nëpër oborret e shtëpive të vjetra (fig 3) si edhe në muret e kohës turke që u ndërtuan për zvogëlimin e rrethimit të Durrësit. Gurë të tillë gjenden edhe sot në kullën Veneciane si edhe në kullën e sahatit, që ndodhet në afërsi të Bashkisë së qytetit Durrës. Pra muret e rrethimit të parë të Epidamnit kanë lënë gjurmë gjithandej, por duke ditur se Durrësi ka patur mangësi gurësh për ndërtime, edhe gurët ciklopikë janë thyer e copëtuar për ndërtime banesash. Gjurmë për ndërtimet e rrethimit gjatë periudhës perandorake romake janë gjetur shumë më pak. Një gjurmë e qartë duket në murin rrethues, që ndodhet pranë Bankës. Pra duhet të ishte një gabim i madh të themi se Epidamni, duke qenë qyteti dhe kryeqyteti i Taulantjes, të mos kishte mure rrethuese. Eshtë krejt absurde të themi se qyteti i Epidamnit ndodhet i zhytur në ujrat e detit Adratik pranë kalasë së Turres. Eshtë shumë i pavend mendimi se fshati Domen në Kavajë është një gjurmë e qytetit të Epidamnit duke ditur se në vendin tonë ka mbi dhjetë toponime me të njëjtin emër duke ditur se toponimi "Domos" në gjuhën klasike greke do të thotë "banim" dhe në gjuhën latine klasike do të thotë: pronë, pasuri. ( shih fjalorin klasik Gj. Rigutini të gjuhës greke dhe fjalorin klasik latin Kalonghi). Duke përfunduar mund të themi me plot bindje se qyteti i lashtë i Epidamnit dhe qyteti i Dyrrahit janë një dhe i pandarë nga viti i themelimit të tij 627 p.kr.

*Studies dhe gjurmues i Arkeologjisë e Historisë

----------


## Kreksi

BETEJA  E ACTIUMIT 

 Njera nder betejat me te rendesishme qe u zhvillua ne Antikitete mbi trojet iliro-shqipetare pa dyshime se eshte  Beteja e Actiumit afer dureresit ku u ndeshen ushtrite romake ne mes tyre per marrjen e pushtetit ne rome pas vrasjes se  Jul Qesarit qe e udheheqte Oktaviani  kunder flotes se Mark Antuanit dhe Kleopatres ne vitin 31[IMG]http://[/IMG]  para krishti.
Mirepo edhe me pare me 48 para krishti Cesari u ndesh me Pompeun, kundershtarin e tije...mu ne rivieren e Durresit
Konstrukcionet  e kesaje beteje i perngjajn si ato te Napoleonit  me vone e qe kjo beteje ishte vendimtare ne mes Qesarit dhe pompeut i cili humbi betejen pore shpetoi e u arratis ne Egjipte ku Ptolemeu vellau i kleopatres ia kishte arrritur qe t'ia kpuste koken...
kur arrin Qesari ne Aleksandri e shef qe ptolemeu e kishte kryer punen  e tije pore i vinte  edhe inati qe nje i huaj ia kishte pre koken nje romaku keshtuqe qesari preferoi qe ta shkarkoi nga frroni kete duke pruar ne front kleopatren e cila deri atehere ishte e larguar ne siri me urdhrin e Ptolemeut.

Disa historian mendojn se Actiumi gjindej afer Durresit e disa tjere thojn se gjindej ne greqi...
Por me e rendesishme eshte kjo qe dihet se lufta qytetare romake perfundon ne Durres me ngadhnjimin e Qesarit ndaj Pompeut.

Mjerishte qe sote kjo Beteje citohet nga komentimet e emisioneve tv te chanel histuar se  Actiumi ishte ne greqi, që me bene teper te neverisur, shtroj pyetjet ; si neve s'kemi bere asgje pere mbrojtjen e kesaj pasurie historike ku me miliona turiste do vinin nga bota te shikonin ato vende  ku u ndeshen ushtria  e kleopatres e Antuanit dhe Oktavit ?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Gërmimet arkeologjike kanë zbuluar hapësira të reja të amfiteatrit në Durrës_

*Santoro: Amfiteatri, një zbulim avantgardë*


_Alma Mile_

Jemi të interesuar më shumë për tokën, sesa për strukturat, të cilat gjithmonë gjenden. Kështu të thotë Barbara, studentja italiane nga Parma, e cila vizaton mbi letër milimetrike të gjitha shtresat e tokës, që gërmohen. Nën një diell përvëlues korriku, ku një copëz hije është më tepër e dëshirueshme se çdo gjë tjetër, një grup studentësh shqiptarë e italianë, si dhe arkeologë profesionistë, kryejnë matjet dhe gërmimet e fundit të sezonit. Analizohet çdo grimcë dheu, mbahen shënime, bëhen matje me aparatura moderne Kanë ndeshur një rast unikal në Shqipëri, por shumë të rrallë edhe në Itali, ndaj u vjen pak keq që po largohen nga Durrësi. Projekti Amfiteatër, i cili po zhvillohet në Amfitetarin e Durrësit në bashkëpunim me Drejtorinë Rajonale Arkeologjike dhe Universitetin e Parmës, ka mbyllur një nga fazat e tij. Gjithë pjesëmarrësit në këtë mision ndihen entuziastë për rezultatet. Eshtë një rast i rrallë, pasi në këto rrënoja mund të lexojmë historinë e Durrësit, prej shek. I, deri 20 vjet më parë,- thotë Barbara, e kënaqur që po vë në punë njohuritë e marra në universitet. Por më entuziaste ndihet drejtuesja e këtij projekti, Sara Santoro, profesoreshë e historisë dhe artit grek e romak, por edhe e metodologjisë dhe teknikës së kërkimit arkeologjik në Universitetin e Parmës. Sipas saj, brenda 300 metrave katrorë, në hapësirën e amfiteatrit, është zbuluar një lagje e tërë, tek e cila jeta ka nisur që në periudhën romane, për të vazhduar në Mesjetë, deri në periudhën moderne. Në Itali gërmimet dhe rifunksionalizimet e amfiteatrove janë bërë në një periudhë kur ende nuk kishin dalë në dritë teknikat moderne, kështu që shumë faza janë zhdukur, kurse në Durrës, ka shumë mundësi për të lexuar,- thotë Sara Santoro, duke shtuar se mjafton një gërvishtje në tokë, për të zbuluar qytetin antik. Gjatë fazës së ardhshme do fillojnë gërmimet në 500 m 2 hapësirë, ku sipas arkeologes pritet të zbulohet gjithçka. 

*Gërmimet e reja zgjerojnë përmasat e amfiteatrit*

Amfiteatri i Durrësit është më i madhi dhe më i rëndësishmi në llojin e vet, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Ballkan. Eshtë ndërtuar në fillim të shek. I pas Krishtit dhe ka vlera të veçanta arkitekturore dhe artistike dhe mund të krahasohet me monumentet e kësaj periudhe të Pompeit dhe Kapuas në Itali. Amfiteatri ka trajtë elipsi me diametër 136 metra dhe me një lartësi që mund të shkojë rreth 20 m. Sipas drejtorit të Drejtorisë Rajonale të Arkeologjisë në Durrës, Afrim Hoti, këto janë rezultatet e fundit të nxjerra prej matjeve të studiuesve dhe arkeologëve italianë. Shpresojmë që masa e diametrit të rritet edhe më tej. Fillimisht ka qenë 108 metër, më pas 124 m, deri në matjen e fundit, 136 m, por ne shpresojmë që do të shkojë edhe më tepër. Sa i përket lartësisë, momentalisht ajo është 17-18 metër, por mendojmë se do të shkojë rreth 20 metër me gërmimet e reja që do të bëjmë në arenë,- thotë Afrim Hoti. Sa i përket kapacitetit, shkallarja për shikuesit, e veshur me pllaka të bardha mendohet se merrte 15  20 mijë vetë. Sipas Hotit, deri pak kohë më parë, mendohej që kapaciteti shkonte deri në 15 mijë, por prej gërmimeve dhe matjeve të reja, ai shkon deri në 20 mijë. 

*Kur ka nisur ky projekt dhe cili është qëllimi i tij?*

Projekti Amfiteatër ka nisur në vitin 2004, si një kërkim si në rrafshin arkeologjik, ashtu edhe arkitektonik, për të njohur më mirë këtë monument të madh roman dhe për të projektuar më mirë konservimin e tij dhe rifunksionalizimin e tij. Eshtë punuar 4 javë në nëntor të vitit të kaluar dhe 6 javë këtë vit në zonën meridionale. Kjo është e vetmja pjesë e disponueshme, pasi pjesa tjetër është e pushtuar nga banesat, por edhe sepse nga pikëpamja arkitektonike paraqiste më shumë probleme për njohjen e monumentit. Pjesa tjetër është e mbështetur në kodër dhe është e konservuar, kurse në këtë anë është e shkatërruar nga koha, ose nga njerëzit. 

C*ilat janë rezultatet e deritanishme?*

Rezultati është i jashtëzakonshëm, pasi jo vetëm që janë zbuluar struktura të amfiteatrit, por edhe sepse kemi kuptuar mënyrën se si në shek VI-VII pas Krishtit e këtej, njerëzit kanë vazhduar të banojnë dhe të transformojnë këtë ndërtesë të madhe, duke e përdorur si lagje. Ajo që kemi evidentuar në 300 m 2 është një lagje e qytetit mes shek VII, VIII e XVI, gjë që nuk është hasur më parë në Durrës dhe në të njëjtën kohë është rasti i parë i arkeologjisë urbane në Shqipëri. Në Shqipëri, Durrësi është një rast i rrallë i vazhdueshmërisë së jetës, kështu që ishte e nevojshme që të shkëmbenim eksperiencat tona me kolegët shqiptarë mbi teknikat e reja të kërkimit. Ndërkaq, rezultatet që nxorëm në dritë do të ndihmojnë shumë në projektet e restaurimit dhe rifunksionalizimit. Kuptohet që nuk mund të ndërtojmë amfiteatrin, por duhet të bëjmë të njohur që kemi të bëjmë me një amfiteatër, i cili në të njëjtën kohë i përket periudhës romake, është një lagje mesjetare dhe një lagje moderne, gjë që tregon pasurinë e këtij qyteti. Durrësi nuk është një qytet i bllokuar dhe i vdekur në botën romane, por një qytet që ka vazhduar të jetojë dhe të jetë me shumë rëndësi mes shek X e më pas, një periudhë e cila është pak e njohur në të gjithë Mesdheun, kështu që eshtë një zbulim avantgardë. 

*Kë do të quanit ju, zbulimin më të madh të kësaj faze?*

Zbulimi më i madh është kjo mënyrë e adaptimit të një ndërtese antike, duke e bërë atë funksionale në periudhën e hershme të Mesjetës. Kjo është një periudhë e cila njihet si periudha e rënies totale, ku nuk kishte më materiale prej hekuri, ndërkohë që këtu zbulohet një lagje e tërë e kësaj faze.

*Mendohet të vazhdojë më tej ky projekt?*

Marrëveshja e nënshkruar me qeverinë shqiptare, Ministrinë e Kulturës, parashikon tre vjet bashkëpunim, me premisa për të vazhduar edhe në të ardhmen. Shpresoj që qeveria italiane të mbështesë edhe gjatë vitit që vjen këtë mision arkeologjik, gjithashtu shpresojmë edhe tek financimet e Universitetit të Parmës, që po realizon projektin.

*Që do të thotë*

Fillimisht duhet të përfundojmë gërmimet, pasi ende nuk kemi arritur të heqim pjesën mesjetare, për të nxjerrë në dritë strukturat romake. Për të arritur më pas tek galeritë. Gjithashtu kemi akoma 500 m2 për të gërmuar, ndërsa jemi në pritje të shembjes së shtëpisë që ndodhet në ambientet e Amfiteatrit. Edhe pse kemi përdorur të gjitha mjetet e sigurisë, ajo paraqet rrezik shembjeje, ndërkohë që aty banojnë 5 familje. Këtë ia kemi bërë të ditur edhe bashkisë, për të gjetur një zgjidhje sa më të shpejtë. Këto janë planet tona për vitin që vjen, për të arritur deri në hapjen e gjithë Amfiteatrit.

Çp*risni të zbuloni më tej?*

Nën tokë mund të ketë gjithçka, por unë pres që brenda galerive, të cilat paraqesin probleme për tu gërmuar për motive sigurie, pasi mbi të është edhe një shtëpi,.. pres të gjej faza të shek. V, VI, VII. Ndoshta mund të jetë një kapelë tjetër, pasi janë gjetur dy në amfiteatër. Njërën prej tyre e kemi studiuar pikërisht këtë vit dhe bëhet fjalë për një kapelë me afreske bizantine të rëndësishme, të cilat janë në gjendje të keqe dhe duhen restauruar. Kemi bërë disa studime me teknika të veçanta me mikroskopë elektronikë, për të realizuar më mirë këtë restaurim.

*Keni hasur struktura të tilla në Itali?*

Po ka të tilla në Itali. Për nga struktura dhe rëndësia do ta krahasoja me Arenën e Veronës, që është vetëm 10 metra më e madhe se amfiteatri i Durrësit, por Arena nuk ka qenë kurrë nën tokë dhe pjesët e nevojshme janë sistemuar shumë kohë më parë, para se të dilnin në dritë këto teknika studimore. Përgjithësisht gërmimet e amfiteatrove dhe rifunksionalizimi i tyre në Itali është bërë aq shumë kohë më parë, sa që të gjitha fazat e përdorimit gjatë periudhës së mesjetës janë zhdukur tërësisht. Këto gërmime që po bëjmë këtu janë të ngjashme me ato që po bëjmë në Fori Imperiali në Romë, të cilat lënë të duken të gjitha fazat e zhvillimit, deri në epokën e Trajanit. 

*Ekziston ndonjë hartë e zonave arkeologjike të Durrësit?*

Kemi bërë një hartë të zonave me rrisk arkeologjik, e cila i është dorëzuar Bashkisë së Durrësit, për të shërbyer për planin rregullues të qytetit. Në këtë hartë evidentohet pjesa romake, e cila është shumë e madhe, por edhe zonat ku janë gjetur mbetjet greke, të cilat duke qenë më të vjetrat, janë edhe më të thella dhe gjenden më rrallë. Për mua kjo hartë është e rëndësishme nga ana urbanistike dhe shpresoj që planet e reja rregulluese, të cilat po diskutohen këto ditë, ta marrin parasysh. Gjithashtu kemi realizuar edhe ekspozitën 3000 vjet qytetërim, e cila tani është në Akuileja, në Itali e do të shkojë në Parlamentin Evropian, në Strasburg, në muajin tetor. Do të çojmë në Parlamentin Evropian, Durrësin me gjithë pasuritë dhe problemet e tij të rritjes dhe zhvillimit.

*Duke qenë se Durrësi antik është një qytet romak, mund të ndodhet në arkivat tuaja, ndonjë hartë e vjetër e qytetit?*

Fatkeqësisht nuk gjenden harta të tilla të qytetërimit antik, të bëra nga antikët. Eshtë folur shumë për Durrësin, që ka qenë një qytet tepër i gjallë në epokën romane, që kishte një port të rëndësishëm, me shumë taverna dhe gra me veshje të lehta. Këtë e ka thënë Plauti në një komedi të tijën, shumë argëtuese. 
Si mendoni se mund të realizohet zhvillimi i qytetit të ri, mbi rrënojat antike?
Durrësi duhet të zgjidhë bashkëjetesën e vet mes antikes dhe modernes, ashtu si e kanë zgjidhur edhe shumë qytete të tjera evropiane. Me teknikat e sotme arkitektonike, një arkitekt, apo inxhinier i zoti, është i aftë të bëjë gjëra të mrekullueshme, duke i dhënë më tepër vlera ndërtesës që po ngre, duke lënë të dukshme dhe si një dekor të bukur, mozaikët, apo strukturat e tjera antike që dalin prej gërmimeve, në katet e poshtme të ndërtimeve. Mendoj se së shpejti pronarët do kuptojnë që të kesh një strukturë arkeologjike nën tokë, nuk është një fatkeqësi, por një fat shumë i madh, pasi ndërtesa do të jetë edhe më e vlefshme.

30/07/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture.Shekulli.

----------


## Dito

Me vjen mire qe ende midis te rinjsh egziston ideja e te mesuarit te historise sone te lashte, por ajo qe do desha une te ngrej ketu eshte: Shikoni c'po behet ne Sarande ku mbi zonen arkeologjike ndertohet nje 15 katesh, nje perbindesh qe perpin histori nen vete :i ngrysur: 

Bota e ruan nje cope gur si thesar, ndersa ne jemi te zote te groposim thesare.

Dito.

----------

